# Got rejected from jobs I applied for



## August Dietrich (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm a 3rd year nursing student and this coming summer is the last summer I'll get before graduation. I've been trying to find jobs/voluteer jobs since I got into university. Because I'm such a stupid loser, I can't handle school and work at the same time so I tried to find jobs in the summer..you know to gain more experience so that I'll be more prepared when I get a really job as a nurse. Money was never a priority so I'd apply for non-paying jobs too. I just wanted something that would fill my resume with experience in my field. The thing is, I NEVER got anything back. I never heard from any of the places I applied for. Nobody gives me a chance. Yesterday I got 2 separate emails, both looking to hire nursing students. I responded as soon as I could (2hours after I got them) and sent them my resume and breif blab about how I'm really interested and really want the job blahblah. 2 days later they got back to me only to my disappointment I got rejected again. I'm really scared that my resume is going to be empty when I apply for REAL jobs after uni and that things won't change even if I have the license. I don't know what I'm doing wrong. I didn't even have a job when I was in high school either. I get so anxious that I wasted all these years doing nothing and I dont't know anything and I would get fired for inadequacy and better yet never even get a chance to start a career. And I'm so mad that I can't even ask for help or advice from friends, seniors like everyone else does because I don't ****ing HAVE a friend! 

Idk if I'm being too naive or if I'm missing something that everyone else is doing that I don't know about. I'm sorry if I sounded whiny and complaining. I just don't have anywhere/one else to vent.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm really sorry things are a bit rough at the moment for you. Just keep at it, something might come through. How about volunteering? It's a great way to gain experience and referees who will give you a good reference to land the job you want.  Good luck.


----------



## August Dietrich (Nov 4, 2012)

Thank you for replying. I was getting depressed looking at the number 0 in replies column..
I've tried to level down and look for volunteer jobs too, in fact one of the two emails I replied to was a volunteer job. I still got emails back saying the positions were full or they'll let me know and they never contact me back. 

Idk if I can handle all these rejections in the future either. It just proves that I'm incompetent socially and career-wise.


----------



## SecretMe (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm sorry that you're having such a hard time. I can understand how this might make you feel socially incompetent, but try not to look at it that way. Different hospitals/facilities have different needs in nurses, you're sure to find one that fits if you keep looking. I don't know if this helps or not, but nurses are in very high demand right now. My mother-in-law just finished nursing school and days after her graduation she had hospitals calling her asking her if she'd like a position. I know it's really stressful, just try to not let it consume you, keep looking and I'm sure you'll find something.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

It has nothing to do with you. Right now competition for jobs is really high. Keep trying, without judging yourself or the company etc. Just keep moving forward. You're sincere and in a great field. When obamacare kicks in healthcare jobs will increase alot! Someone will pick you up soon.


----------



## AlphaHydrae (Jun 15, 2011)

im sorry ;/ is it possible for you to look at somewhere else for this summer?


----------



## sleeptonight (Jan 18, 2013)

Have you tried even volunteering in nursing homes with seniors? They are ALWAYS looking for volunteers.


----------



## dezza (Dec 30, 2012)

i've been looking for work for 2 years, after i spent 3 years in college. And now I'm working full time, and also studying (how i get it all done, i usually do the coursework in the last few days lol). Seriously though, don't give up.


----------

